# 1974 14' MonArk Shallow-V Project (Completed 5-11-2012)



## ROBB (Jun 27, 2011)

Imagine Buyers Remorse for $400.00, O'well only lasted for like 5 Minutes.

Picked this up yesterday, going to start my first ever project boat. (Aint she a beaut Clark?)

I am very excited and it will for sure take me sometime (work, kids), I would like to have the exterior painted and the inside gutted by the end of Summer.

Designs to follow and as I progress pictures. I am SURE I will be faced with many have questions and concerns? But I have zero fear, there are some great contributors on TinBoats.net.

Model Number 01-02-3012 (I have tried to find the year it was manufactured, but I am having a difficult time.

As far as the trailer goes, going to re-wire the lights, there is a short somewhere, and replace and carpet the walking beam.


----------



## ROBB (Jun 28, 2011)

There are so many posts in regards to removing paint. I would like to strip the exterior paint this weekend. There are many ways to do this, with all of you and your experience, should I use a Wire Wheel or Aircraft Paint Remover?

Thank you.


----------



## 58superseaman (Jun 29, 2011)

I would recommend aircraft stripper. I used an aerosol Tal-Strip, pictured on my project, and it worked great. I've also used this brand https://erisautomotivetools.com/KLE-GAR343.aspx for other things in the past. I didn't try the wire wheel method, but I've heard it's a real pain. It's not going to be fun no matter which route you take, but the right stripper can make it surprisingly easy.


----------



## ROBB (Jul 1, 2011)

58superseaman said:


> I would recommend aircraft stripper. I used an aerosol Tal-Strip, pictured on my project, and it worked great. I've also used this brand https://erisautomotivetools.com/KLE-GAR343.aspx for other things in the past. I didn't try the wire wheel method, but I've heard it's a real pain. It's not going to be fun no matter which route you take, but the right stripper can make it surprisingly easy.



Thank you 58.....I will be posting Pics soon.


----------



## ROBB (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is the story, figured I would try 2 sample areas to see what would be more efficient.

I bought 1 quart of Aircraft Paint Remover (Temp. 80+) let is work for about 20 minutes. Seemed to work OK, but left a thin layer of paint. The clean up too much.

I then used a Wire Wheel (4") cut right through the original paint and 2 hours later almost 1/2 the bottom and side done. Had to stop, getting dark and did not want the neighbors complaining.

I could have worked all night, but have the whole weekend ahead of me. Finished it off with a nice cold Grain Belt Premium (MN people would be proud) well maybe?


























Soooooooooo.........Addicting I am Hooked.

Tight Lines Fellas!


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 1, 2011)

looks good... my son and i did the entire bottom of our boat last week

took 50+ years of tarnish off!

Keep up the good work


----------



## ROBB (Jul 2, 2011)

Going to order the steel flex Tuesday, read through the steel flex post. I would like to go with a beige, From what I gathered if I don't add color the steel flex color is tan correct?

I also noticed while removing the paint, a couple dings, what can I use to fill these? Would JB Weld work?


----------



## CoolHand (Jul 3, 2011)

You won't regret the steelflex. I used the gray pigment on mine. I was told you can add pigment at any hardware store but I just went with the offerings from the steelflex place. The base color is a little odd. It's not really tan/beige it's more like if you took olive and mixed it with beige. Not bad for a camo base or something though. Looks like a nice project. Good luck.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice boat, and great beer (Grain Belt).


----------



## ober51 (Jul 3, 2011)

CoolHand said:


> You won't regret the steelflex. I used the gray pigment on mine. I was told you can add pigment at any hardware store but I just went with the offerings from the steelflex place. The base color is a little odd. It's not really tan/beige it's more like if you took olive and mixed it with beige. Not bad for a camo base or something though. Looks like a nice project. Good luck.



Agree all around. However, you can't just add pigment, it has to be a special type of pigment according to Jerry at FASCO. You'll want to talk to him before doing anything "aftermarket" to the Steel Flex coloring.


----------



## ROBB (Jul 6, 2011)

Productive Weekend

Total hours grinding away 8 Hours.

Filled some dings and heavy scratches with some epoxy, need to sand them down and level off.

Called Jerry at Fasco and ordered the Steelflex, going to go with the Gray.


























Picked up the mixer attachment at Harbor Freight-$2.99, going to purchase some mixing cups at the dollar store, 4" foam rollers and I am ready to go.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 6, 2011)

i'm suing for neck damage... 

lol

looking good


----------



## ROBB (Jul 6, 2011)

z0mbie f1sherman said:


> i'm suing for neck damage...
> 
> lol
> 
> looking good




Good Luck. Stupid photobucket!


----------



## ROBB (Sep 4, 2011)

How summer slips by. 

I had planned to Steel Flex the boat many evenings throughout the summer but ol mother nature has not been very cooperative. Everytime I scheduled to do this, the temp was too high, and the humidity, well lets just say to much.

Last evening was perfect for me, these pictures were taken this morning.

All in all it took 2 hours from the time I started mixing and applying, overall an exceptional job.

Prepped and wiped down with Acetone.





















Don't fear the Steel Flex, easier than I thought. Just make sure you read through this forum, alot of helpful information and informative tips.

Thank you for all the helpful insight from the forum, could have not done without all of you.

Rob


----------



## ROBB (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for the Whiplash viewing pictures, I rotated them.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Robb,
Nice job on that hull. I noticed that you steel-flexed up to the water line. What are your plans for above that?

Keep up the good work,
Ringo


----------



## ROBB (Sep 5, 2011)

Ringo Steele said:


> Hi Robb,
> Nice job on that hull. I noticed that you steel-flexed up to the water line. What are your plans for above that?
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> Ringo




Thank you Ringo.

I am going to self etch prime, and a Dark Blue Rustoleum paint.

Rob


----------



## NC Speck-Tackler (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome Job! I Have The Exact Same Boat I Picked Up For Next To Nothing....Soon To Be Modifying Mine With A Deck, Some New Paint And Some New Gunwhales(As the Ones Attached Are Bend Beyond Repair. Ill Post Some Pics As Soon As I Can! =D>


----------



## ROBB (Feb 4, 2012)

NC Speck-Tackler said:


> Awesome Job! I Have The Exact Same Boat I Picked Up For Next To Nothing....Soon To Be Modifying Mine With A Deck, Some New Paint And Some New Gunwhales(As the Ones Attached Are Bend Beyond Repair. Ill Post Some Pics As Soon As I Can! =D>



Please post some Pics. 

Looking forward to watching your build as well.


----------



## NC Speck-Tackler (Feb 5, 2012)

Started A Thread With Some Pics 4 ya... She's A Little Rough... But I Call It Character.... 8) 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23570

I'll Keep Up With Yours, Feel Free To Look Over Mine For Any Ideas!


----------



## ROBB (Feb 26, 2012)

Well due to the warmer weather today, I decided to start the next step.

I have just about finished reading every thread posted on the site, been a long boring Winter. The Hard Water has not been very cooperative in Northern Illinois.

Removed the center seat and started the bracing for the deck. There are a few 14' Shallow V boats on the site and a special shout out and thank you to "ZUBES"


----------



## ROBB (Mar 8, 2012)

More Updates


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting to take shape, the framing looks good.


----------



## ROBB (Mar 18, 2012)

I had to make a revision to the sides. I did not want to have the front deck any higher. So I refreamed the sides to be level with the seat height.






Added supports for the front deck, storage area, and framed for the trolling motor mount.


----------



## dbglaketaker (Mar 18, 2012)

wow looks great. my new boat has been painted twice with no prep so im thinking i might need to use both methods


----------



## florida strain (Mar 18, 2012)

wow i have the same boat 14 monark, now known as sea ark , how much steel flex did it take to do the bottom, also what kind did you get ,the slick stuff for airboats? thanks cant wait to see more from build.


----------



## ROBB (Mar 18, 2012)

florida strain said:


> wow i have the same boat 14 monark, now known as sea ark , how much steel flex did it take to do the bottom, also what kind did you get ,the slick stuff for airboats? thanks cant wait to see more from build.



FS- I applied 2 coats, I am sorry I do not remember the exact part numbers, but I used what was recommended by other members here on the site.

There is also a topic "Everything Steelflex" so helpful

Thank you.


----------



## bikeordie092 (Mar 18, 2012)

im liking this so far, also liking the way you did the framing for the floor... alot! if i wasnt so far on mine already, id probably go back and do something like that... will deff be following this one.


----------



## ROBB (Mar 19, 2012)

bikeordie092 said:


> im liking this so far, also liking the way you did the framing for the floor... alot! if i wasnt so far on mine already, id probably go back and do something like that... will deff be following this one.



bikeordie092

I have spent so much time researching this site, and determining what I was going to do? Once I started and pulled the trigger on the Reciprocating Saw, there was no turning back. 

There are so many questions in regards to removing a bench seat, I looked to see different supporting ideas.

I still have yet to frame the hull in?

Over the weekend I primed above the water line. I am going to paint the interior to where the decking will be installed.

I also have to hit the bottom in one area, where I had a couple rivets pop out that I had to replace.

Thank you


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats looking great love the lay out. Your side framing is the prefect solution to removing the middle seat. Are you going use the side framing for storage, live well, etc?


----------



## ROBB (Mar 19, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Thats looking great love the lay out. Your side framing is the prefect solution to removing the middle seat. Are you going use the side framing for storage, live well, etc?



No live well for me. (Stringer) 

I am just going to mount a rocker switch panel, and a mount for my Vexilar flasher.

On the other side a rod holder.

Just want to fish.

Have to get motor and trolling motor still. Hoping the Easter Bunny is good to me?


----------



## ROBB (Apr 21, 2012)

Decking completed

Now time to treat with Spar Urethane, carpet.











Primed and rail painted.


----------



## ROBB (Apr 29, 2012)

The exterior is almost completed.

1st Coat of Rustoleum Topside Paint applied. 

Tomorrow night 2nd coat to be applied. Really worked out well.


----------



## ROBB (May 2, 2012)

Exterior Completed

Ordering decals this week from Holy Sheep.


----------



## bikeordie092 (May 3, 2012)

she looks great! im still deciding on what colors to paint mine, so for now it is primer gray lol... i like the white and blue though.... looks like you did a great job!


----------



## ROBB (May 3, 2012)

bikeordie092 said:


> she looks great! im still deciding on what colors to paint mine, so for now it is primer gray lol... i like the white and blue though.... looks like you did a great job!



Ordie: The white is actually Steel Flex Gray, I painted the rail with Rustoleum Stone Gray Satin. Almost exact in color.

Could not locate the digital camera, had to use camera on I-phone

Thank you....now time to Carpet.

Biggest complaint so far. SS Staples had to by a 1000, only need like 100 max.


----------



## bikeordie092 (May 3, 2012)

Do you actually have to have ss staples? If you did your floor with wood there's no worry with oxidation is there? The reason I'm asking is that I beilieve I'm about to carpet my floors and such and id like to do it right lol


----------



## ROBB (May 6, 2012)

Carpet & Electrical

Almost there......


----------



## bikeordie092 (May 7, 2012)

i am definitely stealing the pvc pipe wiring idea. sorry lol i just gotta....


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 8, 2012)

Almost there - Should be fishing soon


----------



## ROBB (May 10, 2012)

Home Stretch is upon......


----------



## bigwave (May 10, 2012)

Looking real good Robb.


----------



## ROBB (May 11, 2012)

Just a few things left to do wiring, depth finder (transducer) trolling motor, etc.....

The major work is completed. 































Picked up this 1967 Johnson 9.5 Model # MQ-13M on Tuesday. Runs great and strong!











Tomorrow seat bases, toggle bolts and swivels. Then a little enjoyment for the Memorial Day Weekend.

Thanks to all of you TBER'S for helping making this a success!

Let's just hope it floats?


----------



## Recon (May 11, 2012)

If your gonna keep your gas tank below deck make sure you vent it very well. Gas fumes will sit below deck and you really don't want to go out with that kind of BANG!


----------



## bigwave (May 12, 2012)

Very nice build, My deck layout is very similar to yours. Makes me excited to see yours done, since it gives me a look at what mine will look like. =D>


----------



## ROBB (May 20, 2012)

Custom Rocker Switch Panel

Bilge, Nav Lights, and Depth Finder


----------



## Gramps50 (May 21, 2012)

I like the switch box what did you use to make it out of?


----------



## ROBB (May 21, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> I like the switch box what did you use to make it out of?



Rocker Switches-Blue Water LED
5" x 5" Gang Box Extension Home Depot
5" x 5" Plastic Gang Box Cover Menards

Total $17.00


----------



## ROBB (May 28, 2012)

Talk about being at the right place at the right time......

Walked in to my local Cabela's and found this Minn Kota Edge 40 coming off the display rack to the bargain cave for $200.00.

Sales Associate hooked it up to a battery over in the Service Department for me, to check and make sure everything functioned.






Pre-Launch.......







It floats! A minor leak on the transom (bottom bolt), a little 5200 will fix that right up!











Mounted my Lowrance H20 unit on, but forgot to check the batteries. Was unable to get a speed. Here is the video


----------



## jasper60103 (May 29, 2012)

Robb,
very nice job on the mod and the motor sounds great too.
What lake were you on?
Chicago is my home town and I was just there Memorial Day weekend.

jasper


----------



## ROBB (May 29, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Robb,
> very nice job on the mod and the motor sounds great too.
> What lake were you on?
> Chicago is my home town and I was just there Memorial Day weekend.
> ...



Jasper,

Thank you. 

The lake is in SW Michigan, In-Laws have a place near Kalamazoo.

Born in Edina, MN, moved to IL in '74.

Rob


----------



## jasper60103 (May 30, 2012)

ROBB said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Robb,
> ...



Small world. I work near Edina.


----------



## ROBB (Aug 17, 2012)

The BEST part of completing the boat






The Tic-Tacs eventually became chum.





1st wake up call at 5:00am, headed to Silver Lake, WI.

One major point; we went fishing not catching.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great man! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man that's a sweet build!


----------



## Scott Mac (Dec 21, 2012)

This is one clean fihing machine. I plan to do something very similar to my 14' semi. I am stealing your frame design (I hope you don't mind) because it looks solid and easy to make. What plywood thickness did you use on the deck? did you go thinner for the sides? Thank you for sharing that great build.


----------



## ROBB (Dec 27, 2012)

Scott Mac said:


> This is one clean fihing machine. I plan to do something very similar to my 14' semi. I am stealing your frame design (I hope you don't mind) because it looks solid and easy to make. What plywood thickness did you use on the deck? did you go thinner for the sides? Thank you for sharing that great build.



Thank you. I used 5/8" Plywood on everything, sides and deck.


----------

